# Leung Jan's Gulao Wing Chun



## Marnetmar (Jul 4, 2014)

Thought this was kinda interesting.

It does seem (to me) like some of it wouldn't necessarily work though, he compromises his centerline quite a bit, some of the structure seems a little odd, and the punch and kick defenses are pretty sketchy. I think a lesson to be learned here is that older/different isn't necessarily better. I'm not a Gulao student though, so I'm probably not one to talk.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2014)

I am not a Wing Chung person so I may be off on my answer but 
to me it looks like some of the applications are different then the solo demo  ( 5:50 for instance),  
at 6;10 the attackers foot is already at his knee before he blocks/strikes the leg,
and are attacks always done from that distance in practice or do you think they where done that way for the demo.


Can't really say much about his techniques as I know next to nothing about his system


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 4, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> Thought this was kinda interesting.
> 
> It does seem (to me) like some of it wouldn't necessarily work though, he compromises his centerline quite a bit, some of the structure seems a little odd, and the punch and kick defenses are pretty sketchy. I think a lesson to be learned here is that older/different isn't necessarily better. I'm not a Gulao student though, so I'm probably not one to talk.



Leung Jan's 22 / 40 Point sytem - techniques *and* Applications!
Oh Boy! A few years ago, people would be willing to pay a *lot of money* for this knowledge.

However, according to recent info, this is only a *stripped-down San Sik version* of the Leung Jan Wing Chun, which was taught to some of the Gulao villagers, outside the gatekeeper family.
The more complete *Leung Jan Sup Yi Sik* system has 12 Fist Forms / Sets and more besides.

One Wing Chun Kung Fu Family ? W1NG : » Gulao (Pien San) Wing Chun

There is more info. over at Jim Roselando Jr's apricotforest hall website.

We can safely say that Leung Jan's own system was very effective and he was highly skilled, as he gained the reputation of king of gong sao (talking hands).

I would have my doubts about ever being able to access complete knowledge of the full system nowadays - everthing coming out is so commercialized.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 4, 2014)

Allowing for lineage differences and all that.
This is a giant load of crap.
Most of that stuff would get you maimed or killed.

What's the story with him using one arm all the time , you've got two arms , use them .
It would be different if he was using the one arm efficiently , too deflect and strike through in the one motion , but he's not.

Instead he does a Bong Sau here , a Bong Sau there , followed by a Pak Sau before he finally gets a hit in.
It's just too indirect , too much messing around and using deflections that have no structural integrity to deal with heavy force.

It's pretty obvious their stuff has not been tested against real power, at one point in the video the guy charges in with a hook kick , and the other guy seems to think he can stop it with one arm then Fak Sau the other guy in the nuts , it's fantasy stuff.
In reality that kick would shatter his forearm and then smash him straight in the face.

I just hope no one watches this stuff and tries to use it as a learning tool and copy the crappy techniques , because they will end up getting hurt.


----------



## geezer (Jul 4, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Allowing for lineage differences and all that.
> This is a giant load of crap.



http://2xrfitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/load-of-crap.jpeg


But I wouldn't let it bother you Mook. There's crap everywhere.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jul 4, 2014)

When i was in M.A. last year I had a chance to see first hand Pin San wing chun but it looked different then what was on that video..


----------



## KPM (Jul 8, 2014)

As was pointed out, this is the KL 22 point system.  It was a "public" or "village" version of the more in-depth version of Leung Jan's art.   The video is demo'ing each of the individual San Sik or short sets and then showing a two-man application that helps a student understand what the set is teaching.   Each short set is the equivalent of breaking out a small section of a form like Siu Lim Tao or Chum Kiu and practicing it individually.   So, like in the SLT or CK forms, you don't necessarily practice things exactly as you would apply them.

*What's the story with him using one arm all the time , you've got two arms , use them .
It would be different if he was using the one arm efficiently , too deflect and strike through in the one motion , but he's not.

*I'd need to know which parts you are specifically referring to.  Like I pointed out above, in the SLT and CK forms one sometimes concentrates on the use of one arm alone with using both arms at once.


* Instead he does a Bong Sau here , a Bong Sau there , followed by a Pak Sau before he finally gets a hit in.
It's just too indirect , too much messing around and using deflections that have no structural integrity to deal with heavy force.

*Some of the 2 man application drills are about teaching lines, technique structure, and getting in reps.   Just like doing the Pak Da drill with a partner.  You wouldn't expect to stand in one spot and block multiple punches with just Pak Sao.

* It's pretty obvious their stuff has not been tested against real power, at one point in the video the guy charges in with a hook kick , and the other guy seems to think he can stop it with one arm then Fak Sau the other guy in the nuts , it's fantasy stuff.*

I don't know.   You may be right about not being tested in recent times!   I wouldn't do technique either!   But again, realize that this was considered a version for "public consumption."  Not everything was taught.  Some things may not have been taught properly or completely, etc.   I don't like the idea.  But it seems it was a relatively common thing in TCMAs.


----------



## KPM (Jul 8, 2014)

futsaowingchun said:


> When i was in M.A. last year I had a chance to see first hand Pin San wing chun but it looked different then what was on that video..



If you saw one of Sifu Mui's students, then yes....it was very different!  Sifu Mui teaches the real deal, not the "village" version.


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2014)

KPM said:


> If you saw one of Sifu Mui's students, then yes....it was very different!  Sifu Mui teaches the real deal, not the "village" version.



Hey Keith, Welcome to Martial Talk. Your input and experience will be most appreciated here. A fair number of us originally come from branches of LT's "WT" or other Yip Man lineage branches like _Mook _(TST), so it's especially cool to get input from other lineages. --Steve (AKA Geezer)


----------



## KPM (Jul 9, 2014)

geezer said:


> Hey Keith, Welcome to Martial Talk. Your input and experience will be most appreciated here. A fair number of us originally come from branches of LT's "WT" or other Yip Man lineage branches like _Mook _(TST), so it's especially cool to get input from other lineages. --Steve (AKA Geezer)



Thanks Steve!   I'm done with "you know where."  That place is poison and isn't going to change because the moderators don't care.  Why have you been keeping this forum a secret from us that have been suffering in hell?  ;-)

Keith


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 9, 2014)

KPM said:


> Thanks Steve!   I'm done with "you know where."  That place is poison and isn't going to change because the moderators don't care.  Why have you been keeping this forum a secret from us that have been suffering in hell?  ;-)
> 
> Keith



Hey Keith,

Welcome! Looking forward to butting heads over something soon


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jul 9, 2014)

KPM said:


> If you saw one of Sifu Mui's students, then yes....it was very different!  Sifu Mui teaches the real deal, not the "village" version.[/QUOTE
> 
> I saw sifu Mui himself.


----------



## KPM (Jul 10, 2014)

futsaowingchun said:


> KPM said:
> 
> 
> > If you saw one of Sifu Mui's students, then yes....it was very different!  Sifu Mui teaches the real deal, not the "village" version.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KPM (Jul 10, 2014)

Eric_H said:


> Hey Keith,
> 
> Welcome! Looking forward to butting heads over something soon



Thanks Eric!  Me too!  Because we could always "butt heads" and still keep it civil.  Unlike quite a few of the people over on "you know where."  ;-)


----------

